# I've discovered couscous



## peterCooper (Jan 28, 2008)

This evenings menu
Roasted vegetables over Couscous and Feta Cheese

1 Zucchini
1 Yellow squash
1 onion
1 leek (google it. It's in the onion family)
1/2 lb portabella mushroom
1 fresh finely chopped jalapeno
1 box grape tomatoes
1 bottle MM All Juice Chianti
1 more bottle MM All Juice Chianti

2 tsp feta cheese

1 packet of Near East Couscous with roasted garlic &amp; olive oil

Pour a glass, take a sip, put your mind and body into neutral and relax for 5.
Stick all the veggies in a roasting pan. Add 1 *heaped* tsp of chopped garlic.
Souse with olive oil and mix. Add 1 tsp rosemary and a little kosher salt
Roast for 1 - 1 1/2 hours

In the meantime pour another glass.






Make the Couscous per directions (takes 5 minutes)
Dish up a portion of Couscous, sprinkle 1 tsp Feta Cheese over and smother with roasted veggies. Make sure the glasses are full.

If you have anything left of the second bottle at this point then shame on you. 

Its low cal, fabulously delish and good for you.


By the way, it serves 3, which is a bit of an issue. The left overs taste just as good the next day and is probably preferable to inviting someone over.


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 2, 2008)

Couscous is one of my favorite foods. It's faster than rice, noodles, potatoes and can be a great base for a quick meal.


----------



## LeiniePrincess (Feb 27, 2008)

I love your recipe. I do a similar thing in my potato salad recipe, I suggest drinking a beer (or two) while making it. Beer just goes better with potato salad than wine.


----------

